# Looking to rent in Spain



## sunshiners (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello folks.
We are new to all this, so forgive me if I do anything wrong!
My hubby and I are getting our house ready in the UK, to sell. Should be ready for next month. When sold, hopefully by the end of the summer, we plan to drive down to Costa Blanca South..rent for a few months whilst looking for a property. We have friends near La Manga, but we would like to live around Pilar de la Horadada...and maybe rent around that area, or a little futher south. We have been looking at rental sites..sending emails, to put out feelers.....and some folk don't even bother to reply. We watch Place in the Sun...and they are always talking about ."you can easily rent your property"......to would be buyers....but where are all the properties? Can anyone advise us please? Thanking you very much indeed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunshiners said:


> Hello folks.
> We are new to all this, so forgive me if I do anything wrong!
> My hubby and I are getting our house ready in the UK, to sell. Should be ready for next month. When sold, hopefully by the end of the summer, we plan to drive down to Costa Blanca South..rent for a few months whilst looking for a property. We have friends near La Manga, but we would like to live around Pilar de la Horadada...and maybe rent around that area, or a little futher south. We have been looking at rental sites..sending emails, to put out feelers.....and some folk don't even bother to reply. We watch Place in the Sun...and they are always talking about ."you can easily rent your property"......to would be buyers....but where are all the properties? Can anyone advise us please? Thanking you very much indeed.


:welcome:

there are tons & tons of properties - genuinely 

rental agents are notorious for not replying to e-mails though - especially if your arrival isn't imminent - as in next week!!

the best thing you can do is come for a couple of weeks or so a bit nearer the time - take a break from packing - & make contact then with agents face to face - you'll be taken much more seriously then.

also bear in mind that even if you see something now, it might not still be available when you eventually are ready to move


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

First advice is do not believe anything you hear on Place in the Sun; it is now very out of date and gives a view of life in Spain which just isn't there anymore. Now is a bad time to buy in Spain with prices still far too high. Would you consider renting out your home in UK and then renting here in Spain? It is a renters market at the moment with thousands of homes standing empty. Living in Spain is nothing like holidaying and therefore renting for a couple of years will give you a much better indication of whether or not you would really fit in here. And if you haven't sold your propèrty you have somewhere to go back to if it doesn't work out. However if you have made up your minds, my advice would still be to rent for a good period of time so that you can be sure of the area you want to live in and that Spain is right for you. You will get a lot of advice on here, much of it will seem to be negative but it isn't meant to be; just trying to be realistic. If you have an income and don't need to find work, Spain can still be a wonderful place to live and if this is your situation then come on over and enjoy life. But still rent for a while. If you buy in an area and then it turns out for whatever reason you don't like it, you will find selling your home nearly impossible just now. Wait for prices to get to their correct level whilst still enjoying your new life but without the headaches of ownership.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

idealista.com have lots of properties to rent in every area of Spain - houses, rooms to share, holiday lets, longer term...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> idealista.com have lots of properties to rent in every area of Spain - houses, rooms to share, holiday lets, longer term...


yes - I forgot to mention that - idealista & several other websites are listed in our _*FAQs & useful in**fo* _thread


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

Before we came to look for a home on the Costa Blanca South we tried to arrange appointments with agents and, as others have said, found it quite tricky!

Once we arrived for a weeks 'look around' we simply walked into a local letting agent and within 2 hours we'd viewed 4 properties and placed a deposit on one of them. There was no shortage of choices!

After six months in our first apartment we realised that we were in the wrong place, but because we were renting we found a much better place almost at the drop of a hat (using the local knowledge we'd built up whilst here).

We own 2 properties in the UK and let them both out - that brings in far more in rent than we pay on our current apartment.

btw - we also found that (once we came to Spain to look around) prices were quite a bit lower than we'd been led to believe on the internet.

Hope this helps!


----------

